# Fishing Tournament Phuket



## Bubbel2000 (14. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


ich war vor ein  paar Tagen im Rahmen meiner Examensarbeit-Forschungen in Phuket, habe bissel auf Tuna geangelt und von diesem Tournament erfahren. Habe ein Photo geschossen und mal gegoogelt. Kennt jemand von euch diese Seite bzw. nimmt jemand an diesem Wettbewerb teil? War jemand von euch schon in Phuket, Koh Samui oder Phangan angeln? Wenn ja, mit welchem Anbieter etc. Das Angebot in Phuket ist gigantisch und die Fischerei ist klasse! Von super preiswert bis super teuer ist für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei.

Beste Grüße

Steffen #h

http://phuket-fishing-tournament.com


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

wie, keiner hat was zu sagen?


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

@ Bubble 2000
ein paar Bekannte von mir waren beim letztjährigen Tournament dabei die waren ganz begeistert .Ist wohl alles ein bischen lockerer als bei solchen  Veranstaltungen üblich:vik: .Wollte eigendlich im diesen Jahr dabei sein hab leider keine Zeit .
@ Big Fins

woher weist du denn das das Tournament nix ist ???#c Warst schon mal dabei ???

Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

hört hört...was ist denn hier los. ich persönlich habe die jungs, die das tournament organisieren kennen gelernt vor ort in phuket. alle sehr nett, hilfsbereit und gut drauf. kannst mir gern ne pn schreiben, big fins, wenn du nicht hier im thread begründen willst, warum genau das nichts ist, kein problem. mich würds aber interessieren.

natürlich wird dort auf englisch eingeladen und nicht auf thai, denn die kundschaft, die sich angesprochen fühlen soll, ist international und englisch ist nunmal weiterverbreitet als thai  zudem bieten die expats das bessere angebot an, bezüglich des big game fishings in phuket. 

vielleicht melden sich ja jetzt noch einige, die was zu dem tournament sagen können...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

wer hat gesagt, thais sollen arme schlucker sein? wer hat gesagt, einheimische sollen nicht teilnehmen? und was für ein gefühl beschleicht dich denn? 

ich verstehe deine postings nicht und schon gar nicht deine negative haltung gegenüber des tournaments. englisch ist die weltsprache nummer eins, wenn die jungs das auf thai ankündigen, wer soll da kommen??? und die jenigen unter den thais, die da eventuell mitmachen, die kommen sowieso oder können englisch...

du meintest: dann denkt lieber noch mal...was denn nun??? werde bitte konkret, woher rührt deine abneigung gegenüber der veranstalter???


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

Ich wäre Euch sehr verbunden, wenn Ihr persönliche Zwistigkeiten vermeiden könntet!

Es ist wohl im Big Game Leben nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Ausschreibungen auf Englisch erfolgen. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, lasse ich dahingestellt. In großen deutschen Firmen wird derweil auch Englisch gesprochen, begeistert mich auch nicht, ich kann es aber (leider) auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Dart (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

Moin Mädels
Nu habt euch doch alle mal wieder lieb
Es gibt jedes Wochenende in Thailand unzählige Angelwettkämpfe, zum Teil auch, für örtliche Verhältnisse, für digges Budget. Die werden alle nur auf thai promotet.
Ein internationales Big Game Meeting wird folgerichtig in engl. Sprache angeboten, den Thais (in diesem Falle sicherlich sehr wohlhabendes Klientel) wird das ganz sicher nicht verborgen bleiben.
Zum Veranstalter kann ich nix sagen, aber da haben Bubbel und Freibadwirt ja schon durchaus positive Postings gemacht.
Nix wird so heiss gegessen, wie gekocht|supergri
Wer an dem Tournament Teil nimmt, sollte hier mal anschließend über seine Erfahrungen berichten.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## zandermouse (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

Hallo Big Gamer,

in welcher Sprache der Trip angeboten wird, ist mir persönlich wurscht. Mich würde interessieren wo der Trip hingeht.
In dem ganzen Threat findet sich nicht ein sinnvoller Hinweis, der sich um`s angeln dreht. :r Ich für meinen Teil würde die Burma- Banks ansteuern, aber nicht ohne Tauchausrüstung:

Die Burma Banks, rund 165 Kilometer nordwestlich der Similan Inseln gelegen sind eine Ansammlung erhöhter Felsriffe, die aus Tiefen jenseits von 300 m aufsteigen. Die Burma Banks ragen 15 bis 24 m unter die Oberfläche auf und sind zu einem großen Teil mit Korallen besetzt. Die aggressiven Strömungen an den Bänken haben unheimliche gotisch anmutende Korallen- und Felsgebiete geschaffen. Riffische gibt es reichlich, aber das eigentlich Aufregende am Tauchen ist hier das, was aus dem tiefen Blau auftaucht: Aufgrund der Abgelegenheit der Bänke sind Besucher häufig, vom Silberspitzen-Hammer- und Grauhaien bis zum Walhai. 

Natürlich braucht man die massenweise auftauchenden Wahhoo`s erst garnicht zu erwähnen, falls die Fischlein auf dem Flyer welche sein sollten.

Fröhlich Grüße von einem tauchendem Angler


----------



## Dart (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*



> .......  Daher sind folgende Gebiete ausserhalb der Turniergrenze, und duerfen nicht befischt werden.
> Phi Phi Island, Hin Bida, Shark Point, Ko Ha, Ko Rok, Hin Deng und die Similan Islands.


Einfach mal den Link von Bubbel anclicken....wenn schon die Similian nicht innerhalb der Turniergrenze liegen, erübrigen sich Spekulationen über die Burma Banks selbstredend:q
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## huuwi (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

ist ja richtig was los hier.
die grenzen wurden deshalb gesteckt da " die mehrzahl thai boote sind".
ansonsten moecht ich mich dazu nicht weiter auslassen da ich angst vor den steinen und dem rausbeamen habe.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## freibadwirt (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*



huuwi schrieb:


> ist ja richtig was los hier.
> die grenzen wurden deshalb gesteckt da " die mehrzahl thai boote sind".
> ansonsten moecht ich mich dazu nicht weiter auslassen da ich angst vor den steinen und dem rausbeamen habe.
> bis dahin
> huuwi


 
Hallo huuwi
da must du doch keine angst haben  rausgebeamt werden hier nur die ganz :r und so einer bist du doch nicht oder ?|kopfkrat#d:m
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tortugaf (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

Wenn ihr mal ein Boxturiner organisert u,selbst daran teilnehmt; kaufe ich gerne die Rechte!!!    Der Knaller wäre Huuwi gegen Big fin!!!!! Und Ansgar schreibt darüber!!!    Tortugaf


----------



## huuwi (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

hallo tortugaf
soweit ich mich erinnern kann haben die "dicke flossen" und ich das kriegsbeil doch eingegraben#c also wird das erst mal nix das du hier ne dicke marie mit der vermarktung des megafights abziehst.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Tortugaf (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

Ok...Dann werde ich wieder als armer Mann sterben müssen |supergri  ich war ja schon immer für den Weltfrieden,obwohl das ja auch nur ein Märchen ist!!!!;+   dann haben wir uns ,eben  :l:l:l      "alle lieb":l:l:l  Ich wünsche euch viel Glück beim  Fischen  G.Tortugaf


----------



## Marlin1 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

Ach wie schön,Leben im langweiligen Big Game Board.Und alles nur wegen einer englischen Ausschreibung für ein Fun Tournament. Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst ???GrußReinhold


----------



## huuwi (15. November 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

:vik:troz aller unkenrufe, wir sind auf dem weg.
gestern abend war einschreibung und wir sind auf stolze 20 teams gekommen, das bier floss zwar am anfang etwas zoegerlich aber das hat sich dann doch noch geaendert als die beiden huebschen tiger zapferinen ihren job aufgenommen haben.
start war heute morgen um 8am bloss bei 3 booten sind die angler zu spaet gekommen|rolleyes warum wird heute abend geklaert.
bin gerade mit viel hoffnung unsere neue waage am chargen, digital bis 300kg
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

wow, super geil, hätt ich gern heute abend mal einen blick auf die fänge geworfen! gib doch mal bitte einen fangmeldestatus, was so heraus kam, interessiert mich! vielleicht fotos? wäre klasse!


----------



## freibadwirt (15. November 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

Hallo Huuwi :m
werde jetzt gleich mit Manfred ueber euch drueberfliegen und euch zuwinken .|wavey:|wavey:|wavey: Waeren gerne vorbeigekommen sollte aber irgendwie nicht sein .( Hatt mit unseren Fluege nicht hingehauen) . Wuensch euch weiterhin viel spass:q |kopfkratund dann bis bald .
Gruss Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## huuwi (16. November 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

also andreas, da habt ihr dem dieter ja uebel mitgespielt|gr:, denke aber das es euch so viel mehr spass gemacht hat:q.

so also gestern war mal nicht so gut, ablandiger starker wind hat die boote fruehzeitig vom drop zurueck kommen lassen. trozdem wurden wahoos, dorados, baracudas, tunas und ein sail gefangen. wir konnten gestern 311kg fisch einwiegen, leider nicht am stueck#c.
3 boote waren ohne fisch.
nach dem ersten tag ist naturlich noch alles offen, und die punkte sind ziemlich dicht zusammen.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

und wie siehts mit fotos aus? klingt doch ganz okay, besser als gar nichts und heute geht dann sowieso was großes


----------



## freibadwirt (16. November 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*



huuwi schrieb:


> nach dem ersten tag ist naturlich noch alles offen, und die punkte sind ziemlich dicht zusammen.
> bis dahin
> huuwi


 

Ist mir schon klar wir sind ja nicht dabei|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## huuwi (18. November 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

moin zusammen
so tag 2 leider kein bill gelandet, einige boote haben zwar bisse gehabt konnten aber nicht bis zum boot gebracht werden. es wurden viele dorados und wahoos an unseren ausgesetzten FAD's gefangen.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## Sailfisch (18. November 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

Hallo Huuwi!

Besten Dank für die aktuellen Infos! #6 #6 #6
Wäre natürlich klassen, wenn Du auch einige Bilder einstellen könntest. Ein Bericht willst Du bestimmt schreiben sobald die Veranstaltung über die Bühne ist. :m:m:m


----------



## huuwi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Fishing Tournament Phuket*

so nun bin ich wieder fit,man merkt das alter doch schon|supergri
sonntagsfruehstueck waren 3 aspirin eine leicht suppe und danch sauna und massage.
das fischen am letzten tag war wie am vortag, jede menge dorados und wahoos an den FAD's.
leider ist kein weiterer billfish gefangen worden, es wurden bisse gemeldet aber nicht gelandet.
top boot war die dorado mit 143 punkten
gefolgt von der nina mit 142.6 punkten |bigeyes
und mahi mahi als 3ter mit 116,5 punkten.
war fast wie in der F1.
alles in allem hat es gut geklappt.
leider ist am letzten abend das freibier ausgegangen 450 liter wurden sachgemaess vernichtet, einige gin's waren wohl auch mit dabei, hat das tanzen dann leichter gemacht:q
plaene fuer naechstes jahr stehen schon.
bis dahin
huuwi#h


----------

